# Jervis bay



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

hi,
wondering whether anyone will be fishing off their kayak in jervis bay, in particular callala bay. If so, i'd love to catch up with a few people and go for a fish on the kayak.

Hopefully i'll see a few of use on the water!


----------

